

GE Augmented Reality (real time computer vision + VR) demo with code - anuraggoel
http://ge.ecomagination.com/smartgrid/#/augmented_reality

======
endtime
So...it detects a specific pattern in front of my webcam and draws an
animation over it? And the animation reacts to me blowing into a microphone? I
don't know, I didn't find this that exciting; a bit disappointing given the
title. Maybe I'm missing something.

Also, FYI: If you want to try it without wasting paper/ink, I was able to play
with it by putting the PDF with the pattern to one side of my screen and using
my iPhone's screen to reflect it to my webcam.

------
andr
Pretty cool, except the fact that they advise everyone to waste a sheet of
paper to see their green tech demo.

------
myth_drannon
Actually, yesterday I posted a link to a video showing something similar
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=460904> Both of them were done using
FLARToolKit

